# Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten



## Liaira (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich bin jetzt zum ersten mal Schneider auf einem sehr hohen level und habe gehört, dass man sich hier spezialisieren kann. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand mir alle diese Spezialisierungen benennen kann und auch ihre Vorteile bzw. Nachteile.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2008)

mm...vor und nach teile haben sie nicht

es gibt 3 arten von spezi:

Urmondstoff schneider:Nur fur heiler zu gebrauchen
Schattenstoff ´´:Schatten Priester und hexenmeister und Frost Magier
Zauberstoff´´:Arkan magier feuer magier und eventuel je nach skillung auch hexer

hoffe das ist es was du wissen wolltest


----------



## Liaira (17. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Info, das war es, was ich wissen wollte


----------



## Liaira (20. Januar 2008)

jetzt ist mir noch eine weitere frage aufgetaucht: wo kann ich die urmondstoffschneiderei lernen?


----------



## Logeras (21. Januar 2008)

Shattrath Unteres Viertel schräg gegenüber wo die Hordekampfmeister stehen.


----------



## angrydope (30. Januar 2008)

hab dazu auch ne frage,

bin erst lvl 53 und hab skill 350 beim schneidern,

will auf jeden fall zauberstoff ... hab das rezept gekauft, bin ich damit schon spezialisiert?
oder muss ich noch eine quest machen bzw kann die spezialisierung erst mit lvl 58 erfolgen?


----------



## Messino (18. Februar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> mm...vor und nach teile haben sie nicht
> 
> es gibt 3 arten von spezi:
> 
> ...




gibt es einen link wo das etwas ausfürhlicher ist?


----------



## Maternus (20. Februar 2008)

Messino schrieb:


> gibt es einen link wo das etwas ausfürhlicher ist?



Messi, such doch mal in der Buffed-DB nach den Mustern für die jeweiligen Stoffarten. Suchbegriff wäre dann halt Urmondstoff, Zauberstoff und Schattenstoff.


----------

